# Why on earth are you using these standard purple buttons Morrus?



## LeeCHeSSS (Jan 22, 2002)

Surely you know that vBulletin.com has the psd files of all the images used in the software available for download for each paying member?

Cos frankly, this purple look just doesn't fit with the rest of your site. And I cannot imagine you intentionally choose for the default colour...

If you do not know how to edit psd files but would like them in another colour, don't hesitate to mail me and I'll do it for you. For free ofcourse.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 22, 2002)

I like them, but I'm sure that there are other cool colors, as well - probably even some cooler ones, too.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 22, 2002)

Left Handed Hummingbird is dsigning a new set.

As for why these were used, on the list of priotities, they fell off the bottom.


----------



## LeeCHeSSS (Jan 22, 2002)

Ah, then all is well 

Although I myself wouldn't have opened a board with buttons that don't match the site's colour scheme. Guess I'm just one of them damn perfectionists...


----------



## A2Z (Jan 22, 2002)

In this thread you can check out the new buttons.


----------

